# Linford Park Nursing Home - April 2016



## Landie_Man (Apr 13, 2016)

Linford Park Nursing Home – April 2016

So this year has been pretty slow but its finally starting to pickup now. Me and Mookster packed up the car and headed south to a beautiful part of the country to this enormous old Nursing Home near the South Coast.

The place is massive; spread over two floors stretching as far as the eye can see. The place was built in the early 40s as operated as Linford Hospital; a WWII T.B. Ward before being converted into the Nursing Home as it stands today. 

In 2010 there was an immigration raid on Linford Park which resulted in 17 arrests - 12 on immigration charges, 1 on theft and the 4 staff who were believed to be those running the home. 

It closed a couple of years after in 2012 and the local residents of the beautiful village it rests in have been fighting plans to turn it into a drug rehabilitation centre.

The place has a huge amount left inside and is complete with power. Mookster and I had a tune on the working organ inside the carehome.

#1






#2



#3



#4



#5



#6



#7



#8



#9

Flickr

#10




#11



#12



#13



#14



#15



#16



#17



#18



#19



#20



#21



#22



#23



#24



#25



#26



#27



#28



#29



#30



More At: 
[url]https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157667046796076


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 13, 2016)

The electricity must be on as there is a red light on the organ. This place is in very good condition, could be my retirement home.


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2016)

What a waste of a resource, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 13, 2016)

Love the fact there is light!


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 13, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The electricity must be on as there is a red light on the organ. This place is in very good condition, could be my retirement home.



And my write up says the power is on and we played the organ . Also the lights are on in the rooms.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2016)

That looks like it could still be live in some shots

Looks a good explore, nice work


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 14, 2016)

Really top drawer report and pics mate. Loads to see here it seems. Nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 14, 2016)

Smashing shots! I hope they switched the iron off!!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 14, 2016)

Great pics Landie Man  I'd love to visit this place!


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 14, 2016)

Love that place, great post buddy


----------



## Jamiel1979 (Apr 15, 2016)

Who would have guessed all of this is down that tiny little lane! Such a fascinating explore. If it shut up in 2012 why is the electricity still connected to the extent that there are lights on during the day? For 4 years? Who is paying for that? Sorry for the newbie question but I'm trying to understand how these buildings get properly shut down. So much equipment and personal belongings what an incredible place


----------



## tazong (Apr 16, 2016)

Great to see two post with slightly different perspectives on the same place.
Good job to both of you - really liked this place.


----------



## Andrew32 (Jul 23, 2016)

*----please read----*

----PLEASE READ----
I went to this location on 23-7-16 and there were guard dog teams situated on either side of the building, and said to have been there for 3 weeks because teenagers had been messing the place up far too much. All the equipment is now gone and apparently all that really remains is the minivan, but the very kind guard woman assured me that the guard dog would not appreciate that, so I respectfully stayed back. The entrance also has concrete slabs blocking the entrance for cars apart from a shiny red metal gate. The guard even said that the place will turn into a mental hospital (current plans) although I'm not sure that's what she meant by the drug rehabilitation centre. So if anyone is intestinal in visiting his place just pass, it's guarded and contains nothing of interest in the inside any more (apparently)


----------



## Andrew32 (Jul 23, 2016)

Finally things are being done. The equipments gone and the place is being guarded for the meanwhile, turning into a form of hospital


----------



## Andrew32 (Sep 26, 2017)

Update since i went 1 year ago and got turned around by security, checked the maps and the entire place is getting renovated, amazing!


----------



## Jamiel1979 (Sep 27, 2017)

Andrew32 said:


> Update since i went 1 year ago and got turned around by security, checked the maps and the entire place is getting renovated, amazing!



Hi Andrew, what mapping site are you looking at to see that detail?
Thanks


----------



## mookster (Sep 27, 2017)

Jamiel1979 said:


> Hi Andrew, what mapping site are you looking at to see that detail?
> Thanks



Google maps has a recent aerial view showing it half renovated.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lovely job Landie Man!

I can still smell that rotting fat in the friers I wonder whats happened to the place now? I think I went about the same time as you the daffs were out, I you feel better for knowing that


----------



## mookster (Sep 29, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> I wonder whats happened to the place now?



If you look three posts above your one you will find out


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 29, 2017)

mookster said:


> If you look three posts above your one you will find out



Thank you Mookster...I'm kickin meself up the arse whilst slapping meself around the chops, failed my speed reading level 1. I'm usually in such a hurry before my laptop crashes and thats when I can actually get online which requires accurate satellite alignment and heaps of good karma, hmmmm! Its not laziness...see I've even gone back here to have another looky


----------

